# 1950's Schwinn Hollywood Deluxe Womens Bike



## milbicycleman (Jul 27, 2014)

I have an all original 1950s Schwinn Hollywood Deluxe womens bike in the for sale section that I thought you all might be interested in. Here are some pictures


----------

